# Kingfish?



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was fishing past first bar with with big Johnson spoon Saturday and kept nailing the spanish and ladyfish. I had a strong hookup on one cast and it ran 300 yards non stop without me being able to turn it. couldnt even slow it down by palming the bail with a 400 Penn spinfisher V. Finally spooled me! Could this have been a king? I dont know of anything that i could be surf fishing for that would grab a spoon on a very fast retrieve and go like that! What do u guys think?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Could be many of things. Not just a king. 
You were fishing with a spoon.... Every thing in the ocean eats fish, there fore anything could have taken that spoon. Could have been a 40 pound bull red, a 50 pound cobia., could've been a huge jack carevelle. 
With out seeing the fish personally with your eyes, there is no telling what spooled your reel other than a really big fish. Better luck next time.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

Bobo


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Blacktips and spinners will nail a spoon too


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

yah true! Whatever it was got the blood pumping! gonna go back today with a 5000 and some 30 pound braid and 80 pound floro and see if i can hook one again!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

A redfish or cobia is not going to run 300yds unless you have almost no drag. There are some huge kings this time of year and you could have hooked into one. My guess would be you accidentily snatched one of the big manta rays or eagle rays that are prevanlent this time of year.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya but it ran to fast for a ray... the reel was hot after it spooled


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Ya but it ran to fast for a ray... the reel was hot after it spooled


 A big ray can burn out line extremely fast when they want too.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

fishin the other day I saw something really big do a couple of jumps.my guess would be it was a king Mac. it looked big enough to spool me.


----------

